
The Tyranny of Structurelessness (1970) - dgellow
https://www.jofreeman.com/joreen/tyranny.htm
======
dang
Discussed last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17585104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17585104).
Posts are dupes until about a year has gone by since the last significant
thread (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).

Other past threads include 2017
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15535834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15535834)

2016
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11651406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11651406)

2014
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7409611](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7409611)

and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7762486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7762486)

~~~
dgellow
So the most recent thread is from 11 months ago. Isn’t that considered “about
a year” though?

~~~
dang
Usually we err on the other side, especially when it comes to perennials like
this article.

